# New ACER...Backlit Keyboard..any experience



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Keys are probably not translucent, they slightly "hover" and you can see the light from below that emanate around them. On my keyboard F10 controls LOW-HIGH-OFF for them (it actually has a symbol on the key but its a Dell).


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there a key on the keyboard that looks like this flashing A? That turns it on/off. If not, acer customer support is probably right, you do not have a backlit keyboard.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like you got the standard keyboard. Imo, really no biggy, you can buy one at staples or amazon for less than 20 bucks. But why should you if it says it comes with one right on the box. Crazy.

However, imo, and in the interest of good customer service, if it says that it comes with a backlit keyboard, acer should send you one at no charge. Contact them and complain. I'm sure they will comply.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jmon said:


> Is there a key on the keyboard that looks like this flashing A? That turns it on/off. If not, acer customer support is probably right, you do not have a backlit keyboard.


 JMON Thanks,,,but no such Key...Are you on an acer...???


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jmon said:


> Sounds like you got the standard keyboard. Imo, really no biggy, you can buy one at staples or amazon for less than 20 bucks. But why should you if it says it comes with one right on the box. Crazy.
> 
> However, imo, and in the interest of good customer service, if it says that it comes with a backlit keyboard, acer should send you one at no charge. Contact them and complain. I'm sure they will comply.


 It's a laptop.....Sorry, forgot to explain that.......Actually, it was an important attribute for me as I get older and sometimes work in dim light as the TV is on....matter of fact, I paid up in what I needed for computing power to get a backlit keyborad.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> It's a laptop.....Sorry, forgot to explain that.......Actually, it was an important attribute for me as I get older and sometimes work in dim light as the TV is on....matter of fact, I paid up in what I needed for computing power to get a backlit keyborad.


Yea, me too. I used to have an acer laptop. I pressed Fn+F9 together to get it to turn on/off. Depends on model.

What is the exact model number? You have to be a mason to figure out the special key code combinations, lol.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sometimes that flashing "A" symbol above is really small and it's on same key as the F9 (right under it). If you don't have that Flashing A symbol anywhere, unfortunately you don't have the backlit keyboard feature.

please post the exact model number of your acer, and I'll give it a look.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Hope you get it figured out. I love the option on this HP note book. So much easier to find the keys for us old non-typing 2 finger pokers. On here it is on the top about 1/3 from the left over.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> Keys are probably not translucent, they slightly "hover" and you can see the light from below that emanate around them. On my keyboard F10 controls LOW-HIGH-OFF for them (it actually has a symbol on the key but its a Dell).


Thanks. I have an HP with lighted keys, they only light when you touch one, and it turns off after 15 seconds. I just noticed the f9 key has a symbol for the lighting. It has 3 levels of light, what really want is the keys to be lit whenever the screen is not asleep. I don’t think thats an option.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Thanks. I have an HP with lighted keys, they only light when you touch one, and it turns off after 15 seconds. I just noticed the f9 key has a symbol for the lighting. It has 3 levels of light, what really want is the keys to be lit whenever the screen is not asleep. I don’t think thats an option.


Probably not, but there may be other settings you can use. 

If you go to built in device options, is there anything there like backlit keyboard timeout or something similar? Sometimes it's accessible through the bios. Depends on your exact model number. Check out link to hp customer support knowledge base.

HP Notebook PCs - Using the Backlit Keyboard | HP® Customer Support

click on backlit only stays on a few seconds


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

This webpage How do I turn on the keyboard backlight for an Acer Aspire ES1-523-26EF?
says it's that Fkey with the light icon but with the Fn key at the same time, to toggle on or off.
Also saw F8 or F9 but also with Fn key.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jmon said:


> Sometimes that flashing "A" symbol above is really small and it's on same key as the F9 (right under it). If you don't have that Flashing A symbol anywhere, unfortunately you don't have the backlit keyboard feature.
> 
> please post the exact model number of your acer, and I'll give it a look.



JMON...Thanks.....From the label on the back: " Aspire A515-44 Series", then under a bar code : "A515-44-R4M5"

then in really small type: "Model# N18Q13"

Thanks for any insight. Customer service did say that it is supposed to have a backlit keyboard


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

diyorpay said:


> This webpage How do I turn on the keyboard backlight for an Acer Aspire ES1-523-26EF?
> says it's that Fkey with the light icon but with the Fn key at the same time, to toggle on or off.
> Also saw F8 or F9 but also with Fn key.


 DIYORPAY: Yes....I have tried all the Fn Keys. The generic Aspire manual designates a symbol and the F8 key to toggle. No symbol on the F8. The rest of the Fn keys have symbols and do what they are supposed to do, and incidentally relate to the manual.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> JMON...Thanks.....From the label on the back: " Aspire A515-44 Series", then under a bar code : "A515-44-R4M5"
> 
> then in really small type: "Model# N18Q13"
> 
> Thanks for any insight. Customer service did say that it is supposed to have a backlit keyboard



mountain, go to page 18 of your user manual, (link below), 4th item down, you do have the flashing "A" symbol keyboard backlight toggel feature. However, this function varies depending on configuration. So you will have to configure this in either the BIOS (press F2 while it boots up) or in the advance settings option.

Best to call them and ask to *speak to a tech* or listen for that option when you call them. You may be on hold for awhile but you can give them your phone number and they will call you when it's your turn.

There is an acer laptop forum you can visit that speaks of it. But, best to talk with an actual acer tech, as you can really screw things up in the BIOS/advance settings mode if you don't know what your doing. Just a suggestion.

But customer service is right, you do have that option.  It just has to be configured that way, doesn't come already set-up that way because it drains the battery faster in that mode. You need to talk with the tech department.

Weird to, because you would think that information would be right in the user manual on how to do it. I can't find it.

Hope you get it figured out soon mountain. Let us know, as I would like to know to. Thank you.

User manual Acer Aspire 5 (86 pages)


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jmon said:


> mountain, go to page 18 of your user manual, (link below), 4th item down, you do have the flashing "A" symbol keyboard backlight toggel feature. However, this function varies depending on configuration. So you will have to configure this in either the BIOS (press F2 while it boots up) or in the advance settings option.
> 
> Best to call them and ask to *speak to a tech* or listen for that option when you call them. You may be on hold for awhile but you can give them your phone number and they will call you when it's your turn.
> 
> ...


 JMON....Thanks...

I had seen that in the manual, but did not understand that I had to "configure"...I thought it meant the configuration that they built.(Sorta like your car comes with "seat memory" or not.)

Incidentally,* my F8 key has no symbol as the manual says,* all the other F keys have a symbol for what they do.

I will call another tech, the first one had no clue or mention of configuring.

I have no idea what or where "advance settings options" would be.

I'll keep you posted as to what happens...Thanks

.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> DIYORPAY: Yes....I have tried all the Fn Keys.


Ha! I read that as "I have tried all the EFFIN keys!!!!" Appropriate in this case!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

3onthetree said:


> Ha! I read that as "I have tried all the EFFIN keys!!!!" Appropriate in this case!


VERY APPROPRIATE...........almost correct...except for your spelling


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone thought about turning the Feature on in the BIOS?
HP has it, hidden in the BIOS, illuminated Keys, settings are:
on for 15 sec
on for 30 sec
Always on.
Dunno about the Acer but could be similar to HP.


----------

